# CLE area shoreline night bite



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Anybody doin? I've tried a couple times recently from about 7 till 10 p.m. when condition seem right - no luck. Throwing assorted HJ's on slow retrieve. Haven't seen any come in yet prowling either. Maybe water is a little cold still or they're focused on the spawn... at any rate I figure I'd throw The Feelers out there. We started hammering em last mid April thru May, but this spring seems like it's a little ahead of schedule.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

I think the waters a bit cold but you never know. I'd wait til 40-43. Mouths of rivers might hold a few though.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Obviously a different time period... during the fall I did best from 10-3. Others did good thru different parts of the night. The shoreman is pointing you in the right direction. I would find a rivermouth with rocks and hit there. Keep trying. One night you may hammer them. Cant catch if you dont try!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

My spring spot is an area of Confluence between Lake and Waterway. We must have caught about 50 of them last May. Did not catch one in the fall though... At least a keeper. we started throwing spoons there in late August / September for steelhead and they were being chased down by 4 inch walleye on each retrieve. Was pretty cool... thanks for the input though guys!


----------

